# Tuna Burgers



## windsbud (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm talking canned tuna. Years ago, maybe early 70's there was a recipe on a jar of Hellmans mayo I think. It was for tuna burgers and they were my favorite thing !  I was wondering if anyone remembers that recipe?  I've been looking for a good one but the taste keeps coming to me. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2012)

This link takes you to an ad for a book that contains the recipe.  Scroll down and you should be able to read the recipe to copy it.

Ebony - Google Books


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 16, 2012)

My mother used to make these for dinner on Fridays. I absolutely hated them! But she did not use mayonnaise as a binder, she used egg and bread crumbs, just like making meatballs. No chili sauce or onions either.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This link takes you to an ad for a book that contains the recipe.  Scroll down and you should be able to read the recipe to copy it.


Thanks for the link. My mom used to make that recipe, too. Aside from the "normal" ingredients you'd expect to find in a recipe of this type, the one thing that stands out is Chili Sauce. I would have never thought of adding that to tuna.


----------



## windsbud (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG!  As soon as I saw the picture I knew it was the recipe!  Thank you so much for the link ; )   I think the only thing I didn't use was the hot sauce. Thanks again.


----------



## Addie (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for that link Andy. Son #1 loves tuna anything. Will surprise him with these next time I go shoppiing. I like to eat tuna out of the can with just a shake or two of sea salt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2012)

I never would have thought of this.  It sounds like a good crab cake recipe from the emergency shelf.


----------



## Addie (Jan 16, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I never would have thought of this. It sounds like a good crab cake recipe from the emergency shelf.


 
Tuna for son #1, crab for me. Two happy campers. I went to the Helman's site. They have the recipe there, but it has been altered. Instead of chilli sauce, they have chipolte peppers and lime jouice in place of lemon. Seems directed more to the Latino taste. I like the chilli sauce idea better. It just seems to go with seaood better.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 16, 2012)

A bit off the subject but I love to read so after I browsed the tuna recipe I was scrolling down and came across the bachelors of 1975.  A lot of them were saying they wanted a independent woman, one who likes children, etc.. and then you come to the guy who says that "his mate must live only for him."   I laughed anyway.


----------



## Addie (Jan 16, 2012)

Merlot said:


> A bit off the subject but I love to read so after I browsed the tuna recipe I was scrolling down and came across the bachelors of 1975. A lot of them were saying they wanted a independent woman, one who likes children, etc.. and then you come to the guy who says that "his mate must live only for him."  I laughed anyway.


 
He must be very lonely today.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 16, 2012)

Addie said:


> He must be very lonely today.


haha!  you got that right


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 17, 2012)

I have only had them a few times but they were made with canned salmon and used smashed Saltines for the bread crumbs. I should try making a batch of each. It has been over 10 years ago.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2012)

I may have to make one of those for daughter, she loves tuna.

Off topic: Right under tune recipre there is a picture of a girl/woman in the pink dress, why does she look familiar? I for sure was not here back then and never read the magazine/papper.


----------



## Addie (Jan 17, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I may have to make one of those for daughter, she loves tuna.
> 
> Off topic: Right under tune recipre there is a picture of a girl/woman in the pink dress, why does she look familiar? I for sure was not here back then and never read the magazine/papper.


 
A lot of models become actors. Modeling is a tough job and most would like to get out of it as soon as possible. So modeling just becomes a stepping stone to acting. Being used to being in front of a camera goes a long way to developing a successful career in acting.


----------

